
Environmental Impact of Aviation - yoavm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environmental_impact_of_aviation
======
PaulHoule
Note that the 737/A320 class of plane is by far the most common in the sky and
the one that has the largest environmental impact.

Boeing and Airbus have been resisting a clean sheet upgrade of these planes
because it would cut into their profits -- even though the impact in terms of
lowering costs for airlines, reducing environmental impact, and a better
flying experience for the public, would dwarf the 777 and 787 put together.

